# Doneks



## tasos296 (Dec 29, 2007)

Is anyone interested in doneks?
[email protected]


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

are they for free?


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

What are doneks........are they a breed of highflyer from Europe?


----------



## tasos296 (Dec 29, 2007)

*doneks*

you can go to
utube under tasos doneks and you will get an idea


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

tasos296 said:


> Is anyone interested in doneks?
> [email protected]


Just a suggestion...people are a lot more likely to follow up with you if you provide more information about your product. How many available, ages, price, location, will you ship, and color (or better yet, pictures).

Oh yeah - and post in the Birds Wanted & For Sale forum.


----------

